# The Essential Craftsman



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

This guy has a bunch of interesting youtube videos out. Here is one to introduce him to CT members if they never saw him.

It is about square vs round concrete stakes.

Enjoy ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UixavBBmHmw&t=100s


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Love his stuff, especially his anvil work but I also went through many others including his spec house.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

He's building a house now (or recently), just to film and share the steps. Is that one still going on?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes it is, Mark


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm. Never even saw square stakes around here. Round and flat are all my suppliers have. Flat ones bend way too easy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Shows you how backward I am, I thought square stakes were the only kind to use. 

At least I don't have to unlearn a bad habit....


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Shows you how backward I am, I thought square stakes were the only kind to use.
> 
> At least I don't have to unlearn a bad habit....




Each of the four types of stakes I'm aware of have their own pros and cons. Many areas around me (south shore of lake Michigan) is all sand. Any metal stake is just about useless. Reason being,no holding power,the thin metal just gets shoved around. The answer,1.5" x 2.5" wooden stakes. The wood of choice,cotton wood. Reason,it very seldom splits unlike pine. It has a tendency after a while for the head to mushroom,no problem,just take a saw and nip off the top inch or so and you're ready to go again.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess I'm a fat equipment operator/hack. :blink:

Didn't even know there were square stakes. 




Delta


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Who the heck still marks stakes for layout?

Get a laser and keep it in the truck.

He seems to be working awful hard to come up with reasons not to use round stakes. It's just a stake, it holds the form or kicker in place.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike-B said:


> Hmm. Never even saw square stakes around here. Round and flat are all my suppliers have. Flat ones bend way too easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Those flat ones can go right to hell.

Too much shale around here for them to be useful.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I used to be subscribed to his channel but no more,, Just not enough info on it that I don't already know..
I like =Next Level Carpentry,, Mat Jackson is great.
Nassrin's DIY
izzy swan


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I used to be subscribed to his channel but no more,, Just not enough info on it that I don't already know..
> 
> I like =Next Level Carpentry,, Mat Jackson is great.
> 
> ...


I agree, except I'm still a patreon. LOL. I like the guy, and hes well rounded. 

His level of skill-set and workmanship is limited based on where he's working I would guess. Still very good information and a great show I recommend it to people all the time who are novices.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I agree he is good! Well rounded and he does a lot of metal work. I don't have need for the metal info because I have no where to do it. I have seen a lot of his videos and I'm subbed to too many channels now and I have to get rid of more,, just too many videos hitting me:sad:
I love Leggari Products too but just not enough time and they are on the cut list.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nassrin's channel is not getting cut!!!:jester:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Will have to check those out 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nassrin's channel is not getting cut!!!:jester:


I checked it out on YouTube.... I see why you like the channel :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've always used flat stakes. I come from large commercial concrete construction as well. Rarely seen round stakes on a job. We have lots of clay out here. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

NYCB said:


> Who the heck still marks stakes for layout?
> 
> Get a laser and keep it in the truck.
> 
> He seems to be working awful hard to come up with reasons not to use round stakes. It's just a stake, it holds the form or kicker in place.




As previously said,all types of stakes have their advantages. In defense of square stakes I will say this. A fella can buy square stock cheap,cut to length drill holes and put on a point. Try doing that on a round steel stake. Who owns a round steel pencil sharpener to put on a point,the square on the other hand is a stroll in the park.


----------

